# Supplies on the N.W



## Hugh Jarse (2/9/13)

Hi all,

Am based in Latrobe and new to home brew. Have laid done one extract and just went to Launceston for some grain and what not to rip out a partial later this week. Will look at moving to AG early next year I would say.

Is there anywhere on the NW that stocks a decent variety of grains? What about some equipment? Don't mind driving Burnie way from time to time.

I understand that I can have gear/grain posted up from the lovely folks at THBS in Hobart, but would like to support a "local" first.

Cheers,

Hugh.


----------



## jlm (2/9/13)

Pretty sure they're few and far between out there........I'll let Lagerbomb confirm. I order most of my spec malts from the sponsors in the above banner......better variety, more detail, and you can throw in a pack or two of yeast or hops along with whatever you need. 

Just gotta make sure you fill that 5kg express bag to the brim to get the most out of your money.


----------



## Hugh Jarse (2/9/13)

So there is no problems importing the grain into tas through the mail? Thought Quarantine would be up in arms on that one? I was recently stopped at the airport by the quarantine dog because my bag smelt 'new' (apparently new bags are treated and that messes with the dogs nose).

While I like to support sponsors, I would prefer support of locals first. I am a bit old school like that.


----------



## jlm (2/9/13)

There has been known to be the odd hold up (again, I'll let Lagerbomb contribute........Quarantine has a vendetta going on with him though.......), but for the most part, there isn't a problem. You'll find a lot of the microbreweries in Tas are using malts bought in from all around the world and only ever get held up every now and then. 

Also......I'd love to support a local.......If there was a local who stocked the stuff I want.


----------



## jlm (2/9/13)

You'll want to subscribe to this thread too..........
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/55921-grain-bulk-buy-tassie/page-29#entry1069851


----------



## Hugh Jarse (2/9/13)

Thanks for the heads up Jlm.

Unfortunately it is slim pickings for the NW of the state. Whoever starts up a shop up would be a very popular person.....

Cheers for the thread. Will keep an eye on it early next year when I plan to make the jump to AG.


----------



## dago001 (2/9/13)

Ok to follow up from jlm - Welcome to the brewing forum Hugh Jarse. It is very hard to find a supplier of any grain on the NW coast. Hopefully with more and more brewers we will eventually get somebody, but until then our option are limited. 
The site sponsors are good for specialty grains, but as jlm alluded to, I have been pulled up once by quarantine. It was just a case of filling out a form and they released the grain. I wouldnt worry about it too much - after all the grain is germinated and then kilned before it is packaged. In futuire for me, I just have to fill in a form to bring it into the state. I suspect that I am the only person in Tasmania that has to do this. Look out for the bulk buy forum - its where most of the Tassie brewers buy there grain.
I did use THBS in Hobart when I first started out brewing, but I nolonger support their business (along with a few others). We have our reasons, but this is not he place for it. So if you are after small amounts of base malt, it may be the easiest way to get the grain.
If you are ever up this way (as Tassie is such a big place and nobody likes to travel) let me know, I can help you a bit along the way with where to source some equipment, general brewing advice, and nearly always have 3 beers on tap.
Cheers
LagerBomb - might change my name to Hugh Jerection


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/9/13)

LagerBomb said:


> (as Tassie is such a big place and nobody likes to travel)


He he he. AIn't that the truth. Still can't get over the fact that people don't like driving anywhere here. People can't believe I drive from home to Devvie for work and explaining that on the mainland, 20 minutes to work is a quick thing.

On topic - Hugh - there's nowt up here. You'll notice I'm out at Shearwater. Happy to spare a few kg of grain, think of it as giving forward as jlm lent me stuff, as did Lagerbomb and Lagerbomb and Dante Hicks have given me various ingredients as I got up and running here. Best bet is to get onto the bulk buys. Contact itmechanic on this forum (aka Paul from Morrison brewing), he might be able to help out between bulk buys on spec malts.

For hops - Yob (hopdealzaustralia.com) is great - I got a bucketload of Galaxy and Nelson Sauvin flowers over from the mainland and straight through quarantine with Yob making the effort to lodge the paperwork meticulously (not that others haven't, but he used a couple of us as test cases to make sure it was on song, first time). He's also good value with his hop pellets and yeast. Certainly cheaper than anything in Tas, and if you amortise the postage over several yeasts and hops, it ends up good value. Happy to spare a couple of packets of hops to help out as well.


----------



## Hugh Jarse (2/9/13)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the welcome, very much appreciated. And for the offers of goodwill, even more appreciated. 

LagerBomb (aka Hugh Jerection....awesome!); all have their own reasons for not supporting/like various shops/people. I don't partake in here say or chinese whispers. I will certainly listen to their reasons should it come up in bar talk, but I always make a decision based on my experiences. Not having a dig at you or the others, just the way I roll through life! 
Thanks for the offer of guidance of equipment and advice and the beer...... will drop you a pm if ever up that way without the ball and chain. I don't have the goods on tap..... yet! but once I do the offer is definitely there as well (currently in negotiations with the boss of the house about the kegerator!).

Lord Raja; I am born and bred Tasmanian and I hate driving around the place! Must be a Tassie thing!
Thanks for the heads up. I have already bookmarked the hops deals website.
Thanks for the offer of grain also, will send you a pm when I am getting ready to make the step. 

Did hear a rumour today that Joe White are selling to the public out of the Devonport Grain joint in Quoiba. Will investigate this on the way to buy my burner on Thursday.

Will keep an eye on the bulk forum as well.


----------



## dago001 (2/9/13)

We can only hope so with the Joe White grain, but up until this point it has been rather hard to get any grain from them without a little insider trading. I wait with baited breath.
Cheers
LB


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/13)

You can't buy from JW at Quoiba. I know a bloke that works there and can occasionally get a bit of grain (they only produce JW Pilsener - _nothing_ else - it comes from the mainland).

It's not that there is an average LHBS here - it's just that there's basically none at all. You can pick up some tins and yeast (not very cheap) at the health food shop in East Devonport, and FWIW, there's a shop of sorts in Launnie, which is fairly much kit oriented, rather than grain oriented. There's also one in Hobart that others choose not to go to. They aren't particularly friendly in there, but if I'm down there for something else (like work) and I need spec malt, it's adequately price, same with some dried yeast.

Another thing with bulk buying, get hold of crates from Shiploads/Reject shop and buckets from kmart. Great for storing grain and the buckets can also be converted to a ghetto lauter. Kmart Devvie has them for $7, which is now cheaper than Bunnings.

With kegs - I think when I finally get back to that - I'll be likely needing to purchase from the mainland - so Keg King will be the place for some of it (or craftbrewer if the shipping is reasonable viz jumping on a boat).


----------



## Hugh Jarse (3/9/13)

Thanks for the info Lord Raja. Was in Launceston yesterday and went to the HB Shop there. Basically no grain, struggled to get 1.5kgs of crystal 60 for my first couple of Partials. Was only going to get enough for first partial but saw the scarce supply and went "While I am here....." (which my Mrs. hates!). Will be doing some research when at work next (I work away in a no alcohol environment for 5 weeks at a time :icon_drool2: ) and will troll the net for best prices/cheapest shipping etc.


----------



## probablynathan (3/9/13)

To echo the comments of others I don't bother with the shop in Launceston. I buy most of my ingredients from the site sponsors. I have been to their store a few times and rung them and they have always been helpful and polite, something that is seriously lacking in Launie.

However in Legana there is a Plants Plus that actually have a small range of malt, yeast and other things that have got me out of trouble a few times.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/13)

Plus one for the Plants Plus in legana. Def. not cheap. But if you need emergency yeast and live (or happen to be) in the area, it's easy enough.


----------



## dago001 (3/9/13)

Dont be put off using THBS in Hobart. While a lot of us dont use them, we did for a while, and I personally didnt have a lot of problems with the service as I always had it frieghted to me. MY issue was elsewhere with the business. I always got up to 20 kgs of grain etc as the freight cost was $20.00 delivered to Burnie. Give them a call or email, they will help you out, but as time goes on, you should look at the bulk buys that come along. Most of us have plenty of base grains so we rarely use THBS as they don't stock very many diferent types of crystal or spec malts.
Hope this helps
Cheers
LB


----------



## Hugh Jarse (3/9/13)

I will use THBS in Hobart for things but I will still do research on the net for different yeasts/spec grains and equipment etc. Will also keep an eye on the bulk buys and have a look at the next one that runs whenever that may be. 

Plants plus in Legana is a bit of a drive for me so will just have to double make sure that I have all that is required before my brew day. As stated in previous post, I work away for 5 weeks at a time so I have plenty of time to research and plan my brews for when I get home!

On another note, how long can you expect the grain to keep for? Do you use airtight storage containers or just keep in normal away from light and moisture?


----------



## ianh (4/9/13)

Welcome to the forum.

Again either get my grains from the bulk buy or speciality from site sponsor. Crushed grain is ok for about a year, uncrushed good for a number of years. My base grain just sits on the self in the original bags though others use containers.

I BIAB in an urn and usually have a couple of beers on tap.


----------



## spryzie (4/9/13)

I use the Hobart shop. Good prices. Service is fine. 

Doesn't have the more fancy yeasts or grains but good enough for most.

The prices are very good in my opinion.


----------



## Hugh Jarse (4/9/13)

Cheers ianh and spryzie.

I will use the Hobart shop for spec malts and what not. yet to drop them a line for postage etc but will do when I need the gear.

I would probably use containers just to make sure in the long run.

Will get onto the next bulk buy when it happens. Might help to force my hand into AG sooner rather than later. 

Will put down my first partial tomorrow (weather permitting). Will be interesting, new recipe, new burner, new pot for a full volume boil, new everything!


----------



## probablynathan (10/9/13)

ianh said:


> Crushed grain is ok for about a year, uncrushed good for a number of years.


 I think a year is a bit optimistic. LINK


----------

